# nissan sentra 1994 16ga carb engine swap to sr20 de



## dclaasens (Jul 30, 2019)

i have a nissan sentra 1994 16ga carb engine swap to sr20 de, what do i have to do to swap engines?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You may want to re-phrase your question. If I'm understanding you correctly, you have a 1994 Sentra that has the GA16DE engine in it. Somebody but a carb on the engine. Now, you want to remove that engine and install an SR20DE engine into it? Also, what country are you in?


----------



## dclaasens (Jul 30, 2019)

dclaasens said:


> i have a nissan sentra 1994 16ga carb engine swap to sr20 de, what do i have to do to swap engines?


----------



## dclaasens (Jul 30, 2019)

no, i have a 16GA engine and i want to fit a SR20de engine.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

This link should be helpful:









HOWTO: 1.6 GA16DE to 2.0 SR20DE/T Swap


Foward: Before jumping right into this write up, I'd like to make a few comments. 1) I am in no way affiliated with any of the shops and/or websites listed below. The creditability of these shops/websites may or maynot be the best, I can only post my personal expierences with them. 2) This...




www.sr20forum.com





and there's also some good info here:









GA16-SR20 swap


I have a 1992 sentra with a Ga15DE carburettor engine with transmission. I would like to install a SR20DE with transmission. Some advice please.




www.nissanforums.com


----------

